# Looking for HO Racers in Tucson AZ Area



## AzRacer24 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Southern Arizona HO Racing Association is looking for HO Racers living close to the Tucson AZ Area to Race HO Slot Cars any Class. The Club has 2 Home Tracks at this time with a New Tomy AFX Track to be completed soon. Track #1 5X18 4 Lane Tomy AFX Layout / Driver Stations with Break / Duel Power Supplies / Trakmate Timing System. Track #2 4X8 Tyco Multi Level Layout / Driver Stations with Break/ 2 Tyco Power Packs per Lane / Timing System. Track #3 New on the way 4X12 4 Lane Tomy AFX / Driver Stations with Break / Power ? / Timing System ?.

Thanks for Reading
AzRacer24


----------



## slidehammer12 (3 mo ago)

Still looking for racers ?


----------

